# The color of Cherry



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have about 300bf of Cherry, that I picked up wholesale 6 months ago for $3.75 a bf. Half is 4/4 the other 8/4. The lumber is deep red brown with very nice figure and 98% of the faces are clear both sides. Can't wait to start milling this stuff.

Being in love with Cherry, everytime I visit a lumber yard I look. Most of the retail Cherry I have seen lately at almost twice what I paid is light yellow in color. It looks almost like Maple.

Is the light color the region, or are the trees too young and will the color deepen over time?

Appreciate input from those who know forestry lumber and Cherry.


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Both.... It gets darker as it ages... There is also variation between trees... Some are very light yellow/orange, others are that beautiful dark brick red color.....

I also suspect a 3rd thing going on in some places as well.... I have this suspicion that people are selling the Red/Orange Maple heartwood as "Cherry"... If you didn't know any better - you would probably think it was Cherry and never even know any different....

Thanks


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

truckjohn said:


> Both.... It gets darker as it ages... There is also variation between trees... Some are very light yellow/orange, others are that beautiful dark brick red color.....
> 
> I also suspect a 3rd thing going on in some places as well.... I have this suspicion that people are selling the Red/Orange Maple heartwood as "Cherry"... If you didn't know any better - you would probably think it was Cherry and never even know any different....
> 
> Thanks


I love the red orange Maple, which some sell as "Country Maple" and some as "Paint Grade". If you shop around, you can find great deals. While the color is close to Cherry, the grain is very different.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> I have about 300bf of Cherry, that I picked up wholesale 6 months ago for $3.75 a bf. Half is 4/4 the other 8/4. The lumber is deep red brown with very nice figure and 98% of the faces are clear both sides. Can't wait to start milling this stuff.
> 
> Being in love with Cherry, everytime I visit a lumber yard I look. Most of the retail Cherry I have seen lately at almost twice what I paid is light yellow in color. It looks almost like Maple.
> 
> ...


some cherry the out side slice may be a lot of sap wood which will be a yellow wood. If they turn it they will get 4 board's that will be that way some will have more yellow depends how thick it is sliced. I have bought cherry with some sap wood on it . Depends where the wood is used some sap wood in the right place looks good. Cherry will darken over time. I use lot's of it in my jewelry and trinket box's . I guess if you didn't want it to darken due to light use some uv retarder . They make it do a google search and you will find the web pages.


----------



## Stinger4me (Nov 27, 2009)

It is possible to age cherry with chemicals. Many years ago I read an article in a magazine(Fine Woodworking?) and the author suggested using lye(Drano) mixed with water. You brush on the mixture and you can see the wood turn a darker and deeper red. I made some trays and used it on the project. The trays turned out well. The variation in the color of the wood may be a factor of the soil where the tree grew. Cherry may pick up quite a bit of mineral and the soils will affect that.


----------



## Michael Ryan (Dec 10, 2011)

Try Plaster...


----------

